# 12 week old Moggy kitten - Buttons.



## WhiteRabbit (Jun 22, 2011)

My friend has a 12 week old, pure black petite little girl named Buttons that needs a new loving home in the Walsall/West Midlands area. She needs rehoming due to them living in an apartment building and deciding it was unfair on the kitten as they're out a lot of the time--Her daughter has just reached the toddler stage, which means a lot of the time they're out at play groups and the such to get her ready for playschool.

The kitten has a lovely temperment, although she is a bit shy and resevered due to Marilyn (the toddler) going behind mummy's back and playing just a little bit too rough. She comes with her litter box and scratch post. If you know any one that might be interested, let me know


----------

